# New to the Router



## wbarry11 (Mar 8, 2012)

New to the router, Just put the table together. Now for putting the rest of the router together. I got a DeWalt 618 and the instruction are not the best I've ever read to say the least. Are there any video's that can help in this situtation.

Thank's Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, which router table and what exactly are you asking about? We are happy to help but we need a bit more information to do so.


----------



## wbarry11 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mike, thanks for the quick reply. It's a bosch table but it not at my location now, I started to put it together her but my wife likes to throw boxes away as fast as you open them. So I took them to another location that I own and assembled them there this morning. I got the table together and started the router to see if it worked, and it did.

Then I started to read the instruction on how to install the Cullett and the metal shaft, it also had some black funnel. My question is how do I install all of the parts. and what are the steps. Then I'll go out and buy some bits.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, One step at a time. The black funnel is a centering cone similar to the ones shown below. This is used to ensure the router is properly aligned with sub base plates or table mounting plates. This is important because your bit must be centered in guide bushings used in these plates. Some of these cones use 1/4" shafts and others use 1/2" shafts. 
With your router in a base you screw the proper sized collet onto the motor shaft. Lower the motor until you can insert the cone from the bottom and snug it into the collet. Your plate screws must be slightly loosened to allow the cone to move it for perfect center. Make sense so far?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

wbarry11 said:


> Mike, thanks for the quick reply. It's a bosch table but it not at my location now, I started to put it together her but my wife likes to throw boxes away as fast as you open them. So I took them to another location that I own and assembled them there this morning. I got the table together and started the router to see if it worked, and it did.
> 
> Then I started to read the instruction on how to install the Cullett and the metal shaft, it also had some black funnel. My question is how do I install all of the parts. and what are the steps. Then I'll go out and buy some bits.
> 
> ...


I know mike has you going down the right road. But before you run any wood Make sure to feed into the rotation of the bit's. I know you may not be that far but i thought i would mention this . good luck on the router


----------

